# Steak Knifes



## hammer77 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey everyone! I got a quick question for you. I have a decent knife set that I really like, however I've never been fond of the steak knife that came with the set. I have sharpened them and they are better, but after 6 years of trying to like them I need something different. I really prefer a serrated blade, any suggestions?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 21, 2022)

We uses these as our daily ones, have had them a couple of years, just don't put them in the DW.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jan 21, 2022)

I have the Wusthof steak knive that are serrated that work very well before that I had the cutco steak knives for over 20 years and they still performed great


----------



## hammer77 (Jan 21, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> We uses these as our daily ones, have had them a couple of years, just don't put them in the DW.


 I was just looking at these, really a fair price too. My current set is from 2015, J.A. Henckels Zwilling Twins, so they will be in the family. Knowing that you have been using them for a few years it very helpful, thank you!


----------



## hammer77 (Jan 21, 2022)

Buttah Butts said:


> I have the Wusthof steak knive that are serrated that work very well before that I had the cutco steak knives for over 20 years and they still performed great


I will look into these, I know Wusthof makes a fine product so I will look into them as well! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## negolien (Jan 21, 2022)

I' am partial now that I own a few but I really like the gladiator series from Dalstrong. They are very affordable for some nice German steel.  Amazon.com: DALSTRONG Steak Knives - Set of 4 - Serrated Blade - Gladiator Series - Forged German ThyssenKrupp HC Steel - w/Sheaths (5" Serrated Blade, Black Handle): Home & Kitchen


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 21, 2022)

A couple of years ago I bought two 6 knife sets of Foxel non-serrated from their Amazon site. Even though the description says 4, 8, or 12 knives, I can only find a listing for the 4 knife set now. Anyway, we've been happy with them...


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 21, 2022)

Wusthof here, matches everything else in the block, love 'em! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 21, 2022)

As much of a knife snob as I can be we have a cheap set of Amazon basics that have served us well. They are almost 6 years old, constantly thrown in the dishwasher and are still perfect with not a spec of rust. I’d add they have a nice heft to them and feel good in the hand while cutting. For $20 pretty amazing. Nope none of my personal knives for cooking see the dishwasher :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 21, 2022)

We got a set of Gingko knives as a wedding gift 40 years ago. (Used to see them in those cheesy commercials, "But wait! That's not all!..."  
Still have one steak knife left, and it's still as sharp as heck. They were cheap, but good.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 21, 2022)

The last steak knives I bought were Chicago Cutlery with walnut handles. I wanted carbon steel for that easy-sharpen edge but most are stainless.  Super satisfied but I did some 800 grit sanding on the handles before oiling them, and although the factory edge was very sharp.... I did a little more work on them.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 21, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> We uses these as our daily ones, have had them a couple of years, just don't put them in the DW.


Yes, we use those and have for at least 20 years.  Never in the dish washer.  Thats a really good price.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 21, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Never in the dish washer



Amen!

The dishwasher is the quickest way to destroy a wooden handled knife.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 22, 2022)

Many years ago my father gave me a set of 4 wood handled Foschner Steak Knives (Victorinox). Was a bit unsure given they were serrated but was grateful, as you should be with your Dad.  Well, these things over the last 35 years have been nothing short of amazing. Not once have I had to sharpen them and even today they would open your finger on a whim.  Did some searching and have not been able to find the exact ones but these look close.


----------



## hammer77 (Jan 23, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your time and the links. I like hearing things from people I can trust than reviews on a website. Lots of good recommendations here and I take them with great consideration.

I am probably gonna pull the trigger in a week or two, thanks again!


----------

